# Updating to KDE4.5



## qsecofr (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,
Read in /usr/ports/UPDATING the last instruction for updating

```
portmaster -a
```
Is there another way to do the upgrade without resorting to option -a?  I'd rather be more selective and update only those ports that KDE4.5 requires, if possible.  Anyone had success without the -a option?
Thanks


----------



## lyuts (Sep 24, 2010)

I just followed the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING and everything went almost fine. kdebase-runtime has not been installed, so I installed it manually.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 24, 2010)

Delete all the packages mentioned in the UPDATING entry.

Then run *[cmd=]portmaster x11/kde4[/cmd]* to re-install KDE 4.5 and only the stuff it depends on.

However, if you have gone a long time without updating ports, you'll want to read through the UPDATING entries up to the KDE 4.5 one and make sure to follow those as well (like autotools stuff, for instance).


----------

